# Diablo III gemeinsam kaufen?



## Killswitch24 (21. April 2012)

Heyho! 

Mein Bruder und ich würden gern beide Diablo III zum Release spielen. Da wir aber am gleichen PC spielen wär's ja grundsätzlich mal sinnlos es zweimal zu kaufen. Allerdings wollte ich wissen, ob man etwaige Nachteile beim Online Spielen hat? Bzw. ob es Probleme geben könnte irgendwelcher Art. 

MfG


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. April 2012)

da man permanent online sein muss, kann mit einem spiel auch nur einer gleichzeitig spielen


----------



## Davatar (23. April 2012)

Was wiederum heisst, dass Ihr für 2 Spieler 2 Accounts braucht


----------



## Arosk (23. April 2012)

Ihr habt die Frage wohl nicht ganz verstanden. 

Nein, es gibt keine Nachteile, jeder kann Abwechselnd seinen Charakter spielen.


----------



## Davatar (23. April 2012)

Stimmt, jetzt wo Dus sagst  Doch einen Nachteil gibts: Man hat "nur" 10 Charakter-Slots.


----------



## Jorn (23. April 2012)

Es gibt schon einige Nachteile, wie schwer sie für dich und deinen Bruder ins Gewicht fallen müsst ihr selber überlegen:
Eure Chars haben zB ein gemeinsames Portemonnaie, was ja bei Brüder schon zu Streit führen kann 
Euer Gold ist also Accountgebunden, was sich vor allem auf das Gold-AH auswirkt. Wenn du einen Gegenstand verkaufst, steht das Geld auch dem Char deines Bruder zur Verfügung. Auch könnt ihr nur zusammen den Schmied "leveln", inwiefern das aber nicht sowieso egal ist weiß ich nicht. Nur ist der Schmied dann halt auch bei allen Chars von euch gleich. 
D3 ist im Gegensatz zu WoW deutlich mehr auf den ganzen Acc als auf einen einzelnen Char zugeschnitten, ob das aber 60€ wert ist.. ka


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. April 2012)

Neben Schmied und Bank ist auch die größer werdende Schatztruhe inkl aller items darin accountübergreifend


----------

